# My abstract/impression/expression?



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

OK I have no idea how to categorize this picture. It is an experiment I tried and I only hate it a little bit. So I figured I'd post it and see what others say about it. Should it go in the dumpster?


----------



## Lashdown91 (Jun 9, 2015)

I really like it. 

The bubbles are superb!


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

RU kidding! I love it. They look like they're planning something.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Well I decided it wouldn't be too bad in a bathroom. Actually LeighAnn said that on facebook. I'm going to take it to the flea market and just charge the cost of materials. It was just a fun thing to try to do.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I actually really like this. It's not your absolute best but it is still a very nicely done piece and far from bad. I love the fish and the bubbles. It's a fun painting! I bet it will sell pretty fast.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks Chanda. I had to learn how to do bubbles. I did a little searching on the internet for hints. Now that I know how you will be seeing more dew drops and such in my flower pictures. :vs_karate:


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

I also like it T, I guess you did a perfectly color selection on this one


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you FanKi.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

It is a happy painting. I like it.


----------



## Butterfly88 (Nov 12, 2015)

A dumpster? No way, it's great.


----------

